# hors tout



## karinemartin

que signifie hors tout?

Contexte : 

Quelle est la largeur hors tout d'une machine B E2?

merci!
je dois traduire ça en espagnol..


----------



## Talant

Bonjour,

Je comprends qu'il demande la largeur du corps de la machine, sans les extras, les autres machines qui doivent travailler à coté, les bras qui doivent se deploier,...

À+


----------



## lunar

Buenos días a todos:
¿alguien conoce la expresión en español para decir "hors tout"? en inglés LOA (lenght over all) usada en arquitectura naval.
Gracias


----------



## lpfr

Es "eslora total" de acuerdo con esto.


----------



## lunar

ça alors!! le glossaire est très utile. Mille merci! vous êtes génial(e)!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Otra forma que he encontrado en documentos especializados: *eslora de fuera a fuera de miembros *pero la que te da ipfr parece más moderna.


----------



## gabiroveda

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

pourriez-vous, s'il vous plaît, m'aider avec "hors tout" (vers l'espagnol), sachant que l'expression signifie "se dit des plus grandes dimensions d'un objet, mesurées sans que rien ne dépasse" (Dict. Petit Robert), j'ai pensé à "dimensiones totales", mais cela ne me satisfait pas. Merci beaucoup de votre aide.

Gabriela


----------



## Tina.Irun

Otra opción: dimensiones máximas.


----------



## Domtom

gabiroveda said:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> pourriez-vous, s'il vous plaît, m'aider avec "hors tout" (vers l'espagnol), sachant que l'expression signifie "se dit des plus grandes dimensions d'un objet, mesurées sans que rien ne dépasse" (Dict. Petit Robert), j'ai pensé à "dimensiones totales", mais cela ne me satisfait pas. Merci beaucoup de votre aide.
> 
> Gabriela


 
Quizá se trate de las _dimensiones óptimas_. Por ejemplo: Sea una buhardilla. Queremos meter en ella un armario. Queremos que este armario tenga las mayores dimensiones posibles. Se podría hacerlo tan grande como quisiéramos, pero entonces no cabría en la buhardilla y sería un armario "mesuré avec une partie qui dépasse" , cuando de lo que se trata es de obtener un armario "ayant les plus grandes dimensions, mésurés sans rien qui dépasse" de la buhardilla (para no tener que perforar o ensanchar ésta).

Las dimensiones que ha de tener este armario son calculadas mediante una función matemática que tiene por objeto _optimizar _(lo que hemos explicado) sus dimensiones. De ahí, _dimensiones óptimas_. Son óptimas porque conseguimos el máximo de volumen del armario conservando la buhardilla tal cual es.

Pero ojo, es sólo una hipótesis mía, lo de que se trate de un problema de optimización.


----------



## gabiroveda

Merci beaucoup, Iglesia et Domtom, de vos réponses et votre temps. Bon weekend!

Gabriela


----------



## Gévy

Hola Gabriela:

En el _Dictionnaire de l'espagnol des affaires_ (ed. Larousse, 1988) lo traducen como

dimensions hors tout: dimensiones de extremo a extremo/ Eslora total (_Mar_.)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gabiroveda

Hola, Gévy:
gracias x tu respuesta, pero se trata de un catálogo de bibliotecas y cosas por el estilo, así que en este caso, no puedo usarla. Sin embargo, me toca traducir, cada tanto, manuales de usuario de catamaranes, así que me viene bien saberlo. 
Buen finde.
Gabriela


----------



## titihinrichsen

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
como sería esto en español, ancho del cuerpo de la maquina?


----------



## GURB

Es *la manga máxima *(es la anchura mayor de un buque).
Si no se trata de un barco es: anchura máxima.


----------



## teresat

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Retomo el tema después de algunos años... hablando de un programa de corte de maderas donde te dibuja tu placa de madera con los cortes que querés realizar y los márgenes que querés dejar, etc.

"La partie hachurée représente la marge de sécurité souhaitée entre les dimensions *hors tous* et les dimensions de coupe du panneau."

Acá podría ser "*dimensiones totales*", no?

"La parte rayada representa el margen de seguridad deseado entre las *dimensiones* *totales* y las (dimensiones) de los cortes de la placa/plancha/panel"

Gracias!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Son las dimensiones *de fuera a fuera*.


----------



## azkar

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Salut,


Tengo que rellenar en una ficha los datos de una embarcación y me pide la manga y la eslora "hors tout"

"Renseignements navire : longueur hors tout ...................."

Entiendo que se refiere la eslora descontando el botalón de proa (delphinière) y la plataforma (plateforme de bain).

¿Es correcto?

Y si la medida incluyera todos los elementos que he mencionado sería longueur de coque, ¿es así?

Gracias.


----------



## yannalan

No, es el contrario."longueur hors tout" incluye todo.


----------



## azkar

Gracias Yannalan,

Pero me estoy armando un lío.

La delphinière y la plataforma son fijas, van unidas al casco (se me había olvidado mencionarlo).

Según dices, cuando se incluyen todos los elementos es "longueur hors-tout"; pero es que he leído esto y me confunde aún más: 

_La longueur de coque inclut toutes les parties moulées ou soudées à la coque, telle qu’une delphinière et une plateforme arrière.  (http://www.bateaux-essais.com/reglementation/francisation/)

_A ver si me lo puedes aclarar del todo.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------

